# Hd-SDI VS. DVI



## ScottA (Apr 10, 2008)

The Hospital I work in recently purchased 1080p HD video towers for endoscopic cases. We also use accessory monitors that link up to the tower via a 30 foor DVI cable. These DVI cables are a nightmare, because of the length they have amplifires built into the ends. This equipment gets very heavy use, within 3 months many of the ends around the pins had been bent from being dropped and that led to the pins getting bent from forcing the plugs. These cords are about 600$ a pop. This equipment is also able to use other signals such as s-video and hd-sdi/sdi output and input. From what I gather hd-sdi is a 1080i signal, I guess I'm just trying to get some feedback on switching from dvi to hd-sdi.


----------



## avtechsupport (Jan 8, 2010)

hd-sdi can reach 1080P but only with 3G or dual link.

For your purposes HD-SDI should be perfect. The wiring is very inexpensive BNC cable. This is what you will find in every tv studio (and in their cases, many many miles of the stuff).

For more information on sdi just check out:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Digital_Interface

Hope that helps.


----------

